# SOM HGH A HGH Review



## jhonydeep (May 7, 2010)

SOM-HGH gives us a case of picking the low hanging fruit to review. It is a very simple homeopathic remedy and almost not worth the effort. At least they are straight forward about it being a *homeopathic growth hormone product*.

One Ingredient:

On the bottle - Somatatrope 6X

On the site - 6X Somatropin

The website selling this stuff does the *usual trick* of using lots of information of studies done with prescription hgh injections to make ther product sound wonderful. We have already done a complete explanation of why homeopathic hgh is bunk and will not be repeating it here.

Let's just keep it real simple.

SOM HGH gets a hgh supplement review rating of *F.*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*hgh reviews*

*
**vibrationsplatte*

*
*

*
*


----------

